# Biggest Rip off in the Trades: Used Enclosed Trailer



## J-Peffer (Mar 3, 2007)

I've never seen anything on Wheels APPRECIATE in value. 

I shopped around before I bought mine, 7x16', dual 3500 axel, ramp and side door, electric brakes with 3/4 ply flooring.

I paid less than most people are asking for a used one with their logo on it, that I'd have to peel off, and repaint so you don't see "get er dun construction" faded on the side of it.

For some reason, people keep listing $3000 16' used trailers, and for some reason, people buy them.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Maybe it's a supply and demand thing? I got mine used, one year old for about 2/3 the price of a new one. My understanding is that these things only last about 7 years on average, before they rot out. Depends where you live of course. Point is, don't buy one that's too old.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I hear you, it took me 3-4 months of looking for a used trailer, I needed a bigger one. Then, my neighbor sold me his, he bought it new, left the county 3 times, 8x20' 2500 bucks, smoking deal!!


----------



## J-Peffer (Mar 3, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I hear you, it took me 3-4 months of looking for a used trailer, I needed a bigger one. Then, my neighbor sold me his, he bought it new, left the county 3 times, 8x20' 2500 bucks, smoking deal!!


I bought mine new for just under 3k.

Used ones, are going for not a cent under 2.5k. 

Are people that desperate that they don't want to pay the extra $500 for something brand new? With out the grease stains on the floor, wear on the tires and breaks and someone's decal on the side?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I could not find anything for less than 3500 bucks used. All the 8x20's I looked at new were 4500+


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 20, 2009)

It depends on what kind of trailer you are getting. You can find 7x14 trailers in quite a range, say from 2k to 6k brand new. Some of them pull better than others and have some nice features others don't. Some also hold their value better than others. You have to know what to look for so you are comparing apples to apples. I know down here in the Houston area, trailers are a hot ticket right now.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I picked up my 2007 7X14 back in the summer of 2007 for $3500 used. But i must say the trailer was about new, the tires still had the rubber nipples on the tread. The fella i bought it from was a contractor and the only thing he hauled in it was a riding lawn mower and an ATV. He claimed it was too small for what he needed. He also had a 22'er for sale that he claimed was too big. I must agree, everyone here in the local want-ads are asking more for their used trailers than what you can buy for new. This goes for car trailers and equipment trailers, i picked up my equipment trailer for the same price or a couple hundred more than what everyone else was asking for used.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Dman, paid $9000 for our last 16 footer.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

J-Peffer said:


> I've never seen anything on Wheels APPRECIATE in value.
> 
> I shopped around before I bought mine, 7x16', dual 3500 axel, ramp and side door, electric brakes with 3/4 ply flooring.
> 
> ...


true. It seems that trailers are the only thing in the world that don't loose value.


----------



## J-Peffer (Mar 3, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> Dman, paid $9000 for our last 16 footer.



I'll sell you my used one for half that  I don't even have a logo on it yet!


----------

